# Air cleaners



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm trying to decide if I can benefit from an air cleaner. My shop is my garage, and my current dust collection is a dust deputy on a cart that I move to where I'm working, but it isn't super effective. I was looking at the Rikon 62-400 that Woodcraft has on sale. Do those of you with similar setups have air cleaners, and what has been your experience? Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dust collection in a small shop*

You need 3 types of dust collection:

A good shop vac to attach to tool ports 2 1/4", on miter saws, bandsaws, belt sanders, and ROS. A light weight very flexible hose from a drywall kit which allows freedom of movement of the ROS especially. A Dust Deputy, if desired to help keep the shop vac filter clean.

A large Dust Collector, 1 HP or larger, to attach to larger tool ports 4" on the table saw base, jointer and planers. A chip separator in line with the suction side to keep the filter on the DC clean. A minimum of ribbed flex hose and sharp 90 degree bends will make the DC more efficient.

A overhead air filtration system that can be run while making dust and after leaving the shop on a timer is great. Lots of shop built models using furnace filter in layers have been posted here and online. I have the Jet AFS1000 model with the remote and it works quite well. 

Always collect as much dust at the source rather than trying to clean the air after it get airborne. :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you work with the door open or closed?


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I usually have the door open when I'm working. Dust settles on everything, but I'm not sure that an air cleaner would help. I also need to improve my at-tool dust collection.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Consider a fan to keep dust blowing out of the garage.


----------



## mistcollectorindia (Jun 24, 2015)

A wide range of fume can be eliminate using cutting-edge Mist Collector, which is designed using electrostatic principle that is considered the most sophisticated till the date and you can take the help of dust collector manufactured by us..


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I just bought a box fan, some aluminum angle, and a filter to make mine - about $35 (including an extra filter). I don't need a remote (two-car garage) and since I mounted the fan upside down I can reach the switch with no problem. The fan has 3 speeds and works just great.

I can swivel it to blow/pull from another direction if needed








Mahogany dust


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice job! It probably works just as good as my two (2) Jet AFS-1000B units. Yours certainly costs less.....

Nice thinking on mounting it with the switch down.

I love the creativity that comes from woodworkers!


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

On top of the 3 important points that woodnthings mentioned, I also use a centrifugal vent fan. I use an 8" fan on a speed controller for a 15x30 garage and it will clear in minutes even when I spray finish (waterbased). 

I run the overhead cleaner if I'm heating or air conditioning and the vent fan if I'm letting fresh air in or finishing.


----------

